# not starting/clicking



## ebenti (Oct 8, 2005)

Hello, I have been having some problems with my 91 nissan maxima. It won't turnover when i start it, it just clicks. i took the starter off and had it tested and it was fine. could it be the cable to the battery(the positive one)??
but i still have lights and whatnot. any other ideas??


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

ebenti said:


> Hello, I have been having some problems with my 91 nissan maxima. It won't turnover when i start it, it just clicks. i took the starter off and had it tested and it was fine. could it be the cable to the battery(the positive one)??
> but i still have lights and whatnot. any other ideas??


The starter is not getting enough voltage. Make sure that your connections are on your battery good and that they aren't corroded, then check your engine ground. Try to get your car jumped by someone while doing some of the stuff, and you might want to test your battery as well. Good luck


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

ebenti said:


> Hello, I have been having some problems with my 91 nissan maxima. It won't turnover when i start it, it just clicks. i took the starter off and had it tested and it was fine. could it be the cable to the battery(the positive one)??
> but i still have lights and whatnot. any other ideas??


Most likely cause=battery.


----------



## BigGreg85 (Jun 30, 2005)

I have a similar problem with my 95 maxima....all I do is make sure the car is in Park completely by pushing the shifter forward...then it starts with no problem.


----------

